# Help! Storage man in Spain is now in prison!



## Jayne deal (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello
I have not used this forum before and not sure if I'm posting in the right place even?
Some info would be great if anyone out there has any ideas where I go from here.
I left my belongings with a storage co/ guy . Paid for a year up front and went off to China for a year. When I tried to contact the storage guy, no answer on either phone number or email? I had no option but to make a costly trip to Marbella to go to speak to him in person . I was now ready to arrange collection of my belongings. Could not find him, because he has been imprisoned I Allhurain Prison. Near Coin, Costa Del Sol. I really do not know what to do? 
I don't know where my stuff is now? I would like to contact him in the prison to ask him, as I'm sure he would be the best first contact? But I do not know enough Spanish to even begin to try to arrange either going to speak to him, or maybe even write to him. Any ideas or suggestions I would be so grateful for.
Jayne. Now back in UK .


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Perhaps the British Consulate might help, often they have contact with imprisoned U.K. nationals.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Perhaps the British Consulate might help, often they have contact with imprisoned U.K. nationals.


Is he British?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ask the local police who may have arrested him, how to get in contact with him, and also report to them that your stuff is now possibly missing. It may be that it is still safe in some storage he had, and will be able to tell you who looks after the keys,but it is possible he may have disposed of it to make money, in the worst case scenario. If the latter is the case, then he is a thief on top of whatever he went to prison for. You may need to find out where a local translator is to help you deal with the police.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fergie said:


> Ask the local police who may have arrested him, how to get in contact with him, and also report to them that your stuff is now possibly missing. It may be that it is still safe in some storage he had, and will be able to tell you who looks after the keys,but it is possible he may have disposed of it to make money, in the worst case scenario. If the latter is the case, then he is a thief on top of whatever he went to prison for. You may need to find out where a local translator is to help you deal with the police.


Yes, I would go to the police too, but there is the problem of the language for the OP


----------



## Jayne deal (Mar 28, 2014)

*how to contact someone in Allhurain Prison?*

Really have no clue how to go about this. Need to speak to a person who is now in prison. I have no idea why he is in prison. He was the person who I trusted and paid to look after my belongings in his storage facility in Coin, Nr Marbella.
Any help or ideas greatly appreciated .
Jayne


----------



## Jayne deal (Mar 28, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Perhaps the British Consulate might help, often they have contact with imprisoned U.K. nationals.


Thank you. I will try British consulate .


----------



## Jayne deal (Mar 28, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is he British?


Yes he is British.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Whilst doing everything suggested above, write a letter to him asking where your possessions are and how you can reclaim them. Enlist the help of Google translate to compose a brief covering letter to the Governor of the Prison asking that the letter be handed to the individual in person.
This appears to be the address for the Establishment-
Finca la Moraga; 29170 - Alhaurín de la Torre


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would suggest you go to the guaedia and ask???

Jo xxx


----------



## Jayne deal (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for this info. I will do this today! and ...who knows?  many thanks again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jayne deal said:


> Really have no clue how to go about this. Need to speak to a person who is now in prison. I have no idea why he is in prison. He was the person who I trusted and paid to look after my belongings in his storage facility in Coin, Nr Marbella.
> Any help or ideas greatly appreciated .
> Jayne


I think it depends how much your stored stuff is worth and how much time and money you're prepared to spend, which only you know.
You have an address. You can go, go with an interpreter, write in English to the governor, get the letter translated, get in touch with the Guardia Civil/ Police with or with out the interpreter/ translated letter . Lots of options, none of them with any guarantees, none of them easy or magical solutions to a bad situation, sorry... It's up to you to choose


----------



## Jayne deal (Mar 28, 2014)

Feeling a bit more positive now. Thanks to all who have replied. I've written my letters. 
I'm back the UK now. Family traumas. This is what makes this harder to chase this up.
The value of possessions, is several thousand pounds. Plus some personal stuff that's just irreplaceable  
But, thanks to you guys, I'm gonna keep at it  xx


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Jayne deal said:


> Feeling a bit more positive now. Thanks to all who have replied. I've written my letters.
> I'm back the UK now. Family traumas. This is what makes this harder to chase this up.
> The value of possessions, is several thousand pounds. Plus some personal stuff that's just irreplaceable
> But, thanks to you guys, I'm gonna keep at it  xx


Wishing you well, and keeping fingers crossed to get some answers, did you have the stuff insured he was storing? Let us on the forum know how you go on with this.


----------



## Jayne deal (Mar 28, 2014)

Will do,


----------

